# San Diego Retriever & Field Trial Club



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series - 27 dogs:

1,6,8,11,12,13,14,15,17,19,20,24,25,26,27,29,30,33,34,35,37,38,39,40,41,42,43,44

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series - 27 dogs:

3,4,6,8,9,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,19,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,28,29,32,34,35,36,37


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Open call backs to the 4th?


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Any update on the Q's would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hawkeyes Otter (Jul 4, 2015)

Any info on the derby


----------



## Laureen (Jun 26, 2005)

Any info on Open 4th series and how its going?


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any results on the Qualifying, or Open yet? Congrats to Debi Carey, Richard Cole and Ruckus on their Qualifying 4th!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st FC AFC Moonstones Melody O/Florence Sloane & Russ Stewart H/Florence-Qualifies for National Amateur
2nd FC Baypoint's Shades of Bleu O/Kenneth Lee H/ Jim Gonia
3rd Kirkwood's Blue Grade Lady O/H Casey Adams
4th FC AFC Midnight Shooter III O/ Pat & Debi Nicholls H/Pat
RJ FC Em Dee's Seaside Kenai King O/Boyd Skille H/Jim Gonia

JAMS 29,30,33,44*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## BirdNMouth (Sep 16, 2008)

Congrats Russ and Florence! Go Jones, go!
-Danielle


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results

1st Merganser's Aliho Ridge Runner MH O/H Elaine Brock
2nd FC AFC Rockliffs Justdoit O/ Paul and Sally Foster H/Paul
3rd FC AFC Midnight Shooter III O/Pat & Debi Nicholls H/Pat
4th FC AFC Moonstones Melody O/Florence Sloane & Russ Stewart H/Florence
RJ Clearwater's North Star O/H Lorna Kolstad

JAM 15*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*


----------



## jazztime (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Florence!!! Way to go!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying Results:

1st esnard's bad habit O/H Victor Esnard
2nd Boodah's Bodhisattva O/Merlyn Ahern & Steve Gorringe H/Jim Gonia
3rd Raney Black Pearl Griffin MNH O/Mike Griffin H/Mike Griffin or Richard Cole
4th ORGANIZED CHAOS RUCKUS O/Wayne & Debi Carey H/ Debi Carey or Richard Cole
RJ Desert Low Rider O/H Bob Byrum

JAMs 8 & 12


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results:

1st Jazztime LL's Mr Cool Jay O/Larry and Anna Calvert H/Larry (50 Derby Points and Counting!)
2nd Seaside's Cradle Robber - OMG O/ Mike Griffin H/Jim Gonia
3rd Troublesome Canadian Huntress O/Jake Greenwell & John Broucek H/Jim Gonia
4th Forty One For Freedom O/Scott Elliott H/ Patti Kiernan
RJ Crescent City Cedric O/H Boyd Woodward

JAMs: 3,4,6,10


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you to Patti Kiernan for handling my 3 year old Zoom getting his first Open JAM! So proud!


----------



## Bill McKnight (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice nice weekend Jones and Florance. Ham and I are proud of both of you.

Ronan Bill


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Awesome Russ and Florence. Looks like you really got a good one!!!!!!!!!
Congrats on your jam also Carol, great job for a 3 yr old.!!!!!!!!


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

A big congratulations to Elaine Brock and Shiner for their amateur win and AFC title.


----------



## T-bone (Jul 15, 2009)

sunnydee said:


> A big congratulations to Elaine Brock and Shiner for their amateur win and AFC title.


I second this! Great team and a well-deserved win.


----------

